
Which startup is most worthy of in-depth study for a budding web 2.0 entrepreneur? - amichail

======
nostrademons
Depend what your goals are.

Are you looking to turn a hobby into a business and grow it with minimal cost?
LiveJournal.

Do you want to start small and opportunistically grow the business over a long
period of time? Microsoft.

Do you want to change the world and change it now? Google.

Are you looking for examples of what not to do? Value America, or just go work
for some startup off the street.

Are you looking to bootstrap a company for very little money and the flip it
to an acquirer? Reddit, ViaWeb (Yahoo Store), or Vermeer (Microsoft
FrontPage). The latter took VC investment, so I wouldn't really call it "very
little money".

Are you looking to succeed in some business, any business, and do it on a
dime? Flickr.

------
danielha
All of them. No one success story will be an instruction manual for yours.

